

Hurl is back: http://hurl.it/ - abraham
https://twitter.com/#!/defunkt/status/1569030636838912

======
abraham
<http://hurl.it/>

------
user24
nice service. You should add some formatting for JSON like the JSONView
extension does, and the ability to view the response content only

Also, short URLs FTW. eg:

hurl.it/s5gJ#h5 would link to a particular request and highlight the fifth
header line.

hurl.it/s5gJ#c12 would highlight the 12th line in the content.

